# Dog Soap



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't have all the ingredients listed in the recipe section, but can I make it regular goat's milk soap and add the following
.5 oz. of lavender, citronella, cedarwood, and pennyroyal? Thanks, gonna make a double batch tonite, everyone is asking if I can make this!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

You sure can.... its wonderful with these in it..
Barb


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I would add a little tea tree oil also. ... since it's gonna be sort of stinky... the tea tree helps with those already flea bitten bites or just helps heal those scratchy's.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Is this a bar soap? or a liquid soap? does it repel fleas? 

thanks and blessings
Sheryl


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

It is a bar soap Sheryl...I think it does repel fleas  can't say for sure, but everybody swears by the pennyroyal as a flea repellant. I actually just made 11 lbs. of it  It smells kinda funky, and I put in 2 oz. of everything I originally posted as ingredients. I did not have any extra tea tree oil (only for us humans)


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:cool I will have to try that. My critters are suffering so with fleas right now. Can you use this on cats? or just dogs?


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not a resident soaper at all, but why not?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Cats have bad reactions to alot of essential oils, I would not use this on a cat
Barbara


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

MRFBarbara said:


> Cats have bad reactions to alot of essential oils, I would not use this on a cat
> Barbara


SEE WHAT I MEAN  I was thinking Sheryl, wow I would like to see her give her cats a bath  I have never given my cats baths!


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

lol she mentioned giving the cats a bath and well apparently the look i gave her made her decide that wasn't a good idea............ I love my kitties but my idea of a cat bath is clean the toilet squirt the soap in there dunk the cat slam the lid shut sit on the lid for a few seconds open the lid and STAND BACK :rofl


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I am laugin right now girl! You do not do that do you?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

No! she doesn't. :laughcry But my kitties have fleas too! 

Sheryl


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol No tea tree oil for cats, it kills them...unless you are going for the catless lifestyle


----------

